# A couple things we have done



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

Just wanted to share a couple pics of our work


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, love the ceiling in the dining room of third pic!:thumbup:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> Very nice, love the ceiling in the dining room of third pic!:thumbup:


Thanks RCP, yea those ceilings are fun, I have read in other posts about round corner bead, well that's about all that gets used hear anymore.
It is a nice look though, but can be a PIA.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work JHill. :thumbsup:


----------

